# [Video] ShengShou 4x4 42.54 + modding demonstration



## Florian (Apr 11, 2012)

1. 42.54 D2 L u' f F2 r2 D' R2 f2 L' R B' f2 L f2 R r L' u f2 R u' f B R2 U' F' U' f2 U F' L F' U L2 B2 U2 f' R' F' 


ShengShou 5x5 Tutorial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9E0SFr-LiA

Inner-edge-tutorial:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36217-SS-4x4-solution-to-int...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 11, 2012)

your cube still looked lockey is it really worth it to do the mod?


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 11, 2012)

If the German customs wouldn't be so damn slow, I'd have my SS 4x4 already, will definitely try this mod


----------



## MisterChris (Apr 11, 2012)

German moders FTW! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Florian (Apr 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> your cube still looked lockey is it really worth it to do the mod?



Doesn't really lock up at all, even before i've done the mod by Konsta it was much better than other cuber's 4x4's. It is defenitly worth it, just come to the meetup on satday and try it out.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 11, 2012)

It takes a long time to break in a modded Shengshou 4x4. I'm not sure if we're talking about the same mod though. Francis has a modded 4x4 and it almost never locks.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 11, 2012)

Does your SS 4x4 ever pop or explodes?


----------



## Florian (Apr 11, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Does your SS 4x4 ever pop or explodes?


 
Never during solving, but when i tried to sub 4.5 double-parity it popped sometimes and then it obviously exploded, about 1/4 of the cube.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> your cube still looked lockey is it really worth it to do the mod?


 
i did the internal mechanism peice mod and it still locks up a little which makes me think the mod has been somewhat overhyped. with that being said, my cube is still way better then before, so its definately worth it.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i did the internal mechanism peice mod and it still locks up a little which makes me think the mod has been somewhat overhyped. with that being said, my cube is still way better then before, so its definately worth it.


 
I also did the mod, and the cube locks up a little. But I think that it will be even better with alot of breaking in


----------



## Konsta (Apr 11, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> It takes a long time to break in a modded Shengshou 4x4. I'm not sure if we're talking about the same mod though. Francis has a modded 4x4 and it almost never locks.


After I modded my fairly new SS 4x4 v3 it was instantly good after I lubed it.



Ickenicke said:


> Does your SS 4x4 ever pop or explodes?


I know the question wasn't pointed to me but I'll answer anyway.. I found a great tension where it doesn't pop at all and still moves very nicely when it is lubed (I use maru lube as I don't have anything else but that and silicone).

And all the locking after people experience, is it really the internal pieces you feel that are locking up? If so, maybe you sanded too little of them.
I first did the Florian's mod to outer pieces before I started to think about internal pieces, so that should be done too if you want to get rid of all the lockups.
The reason I originally wasn't happy about the cubes internal parts is because my turning style is really bad and I need as good cube as possible if I'm going to cube with 4x4 at all 

Thanks for including all mods in the same video, some people seem to enjoy videos more what comes to modding 
I really can't see on that speed in video does locking appear because of the outer or internal parts, but you didn't mod the smaller internal part at all?
I also want to mention that I didn't do anything to that outer point of the corner piece as I felt it didn't catch anywhere while turning (it goes over the edge piece when cutting corner).


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 11, 2012)

I did that mod a few days ago, then beat my PB single, av5, and av12.


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have do this mod and my SS 4x4 is even worse I think..
I do everything like on pictures and now it Is more clicky and locky...


----------



## Konsta (Apr 11, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> I have do this mod and my SS 4x4 is even worse I think..
> I do everything like on pictures and now it Is more clicky and locky...


You have tried different tensions..?


----------



## iMove (Apr 13, 2012)

i'm currently doing this mod..i was inspired to do it after i messaged you in facebook. :|


----------



## Florian (Apr 13, 2012)

iMove said:


> i'm currently doing this mod..i was inspired to do it after i messaged you in facebook. :|


 
Who are you? don't think i got any message.


----------



## iMove (Apr 13, 2012)

the one who is interested in buying sir..btw...i'm already done...thank you.!


----------



## noe1995 (May 18, 2013)

do you think I need to mod more?


----------



## yoshinator (May 18, 2013)

noe1995 said:


> do you think I need to mod more?



We kind of need to see the whole piece (you need to take it out of the cube) in order for us to give you any proper advice. Although from the looks of it, you seem to have modded it just enough, if not a little bit too much.


----------



## noe1995 (May 19, 2013)

ok thats ok


----------



## CubeRoots (May 19, 2013)

Irrelevent but...

nice gear (the calculators, I have the nspire-CAS but don't really use it anymore)


----------

